# Show your face



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

This is my mug :lol:

35 this year.......jees they go quick once you leave school 

i got blue eyes although they look green and yes my teeth are yellow....ish.....all that smoking i USE TO DO!!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jesus. I thought you were a burglar caught on CCTV :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, just got back in lol!


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

This is me.....

And if one more person says, 'Aren't Policemen getting younger' they're going to get a swift kick in the bollocks.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i;d put ya at 21 easy


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

daves a chicken :wink: or prob worried about grey hair lol


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> daves a chicken :wink: or prob worried about grey hair lol


Hair :? :?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Ive tryed this before, people on here dont like showing thier ugly mugs!!!

Ill join in tho...

Me and the girlfriend...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

youngg said:


> Ive tryed this before, people on here dont like showing thier ugly mugs!!!
> 
> Ill join in tho...
> 
> Me and the girlfriend...


Very cute indeed mate - i trust you tell her everything :roll:

no probs here camera phone shot tho' :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Its been up before, but my fugly mug.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> youngg said:
> 
> 
> > Ive tryed this before, people on here dont like showing thier ugly mugs!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Its been up before, but my fugly mug.


Presuming the mirror is at normal height are you sitting down or short? Given the beanie and 'pumped up' muscles I am guessing you are short. It all starts to make sense now. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

John C said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Its been up before, but my fugly mug.
> ...


Yep, a tiny 6ft.
Sorry fella.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Jeez, you have 6 feet? I bet you can run like the wind. Trainers must cost a bloody fortune though, mind you if they are tiny feet I guess that saves a bit. Like some sort of human/centipede hybrid eh, nice. Be a devil on the footy pitch.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Yep, a tiny 6ft.


Knew it!



DUO3 NAN said:


> Sorry fella.


Don't be, it's not your fault.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


Whats a footy pitch?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

John C said:


> Don't be, it's not your fault.


Never was.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> [/img]


Get a hair cut hippy.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i just had, short back and sides :wink:


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

davidg said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> > daves a chicken :wink: or prob worried about grey hair lol
> ...


David, have you just eaten a space hopper?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Last Year, can't find anything more recent where I don't look retarded....aybe thats telling me something :?


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't you post a pic of yourself in the bathroom, like everyone else....?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I aint putting myself on here Crimewatch might see me :lol: plus we are all short bald and fat. Well I am anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Colinthecop said:


> Can't you post a pic of yourself in the bathroom, like everyone else....?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Colinthecop said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you post a pic of yourself in the bathroom, like everyone else....?
> ...


It maybe a mirror obsession - but don't quote me 

so where's your pix then? :roll:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Too fugly me :wink:


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll Play


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Beltway said:


> I'll Play


"Hello my little Mexican friend, welcome to the U.S."

By the way, skeletal m16 or Modified tactics t4?


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Heckler & Koch 416 - correct on location; El Paso Tx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Beltway said:


> Heckler & Koch 416 - correct on location; El Paso Tx.


Didn't know you lot were using H & K.
Hence me thinking it was a modified tactics t4.
Oh, btw, your tags are out, bit of a giveaway. :wink:


----------

